# People Can Be Complicated



## Ghastlydoor (Sep 2, 2011)

There are over 70 Little men that make up the one figure. Talk about room to screw up!


----------



## Nacian (Sep 25, 2011)

I actually really do like this one..
You woul do not be interested in drawing a short children's poem by any chance...haha..


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 15, 2011)

Wowwwww that is impressive, how the hell you do that without making any errors is amazing. The detail is stunning without going into the idea of the picture. Congrats


----------



## Our_Pneuma (Dec 22, 2011)

I think what I want to say about this is.... Damn! Well, maybe it's not me saying damn but the piece?

It truly exemplifies the simplicity of human complexity. Wonderful work of art, Ghastlydoor.


----------



## WDLady (Dec 24, 2011)

Amazing work and a wonderful eye for detail!  Good job! :encouragement:


----------



## Gumby (Dec 24, 2011)

Excellent work, just amazing.


----------



## Rank Zero (Apr 11, 2012)

Amazing. It's so thought provoking. Mind numbingly divine artwork. I love it, when I look at it, I think of advancement in human culture. I have no idea why, though. That's why I love paintings and artwork like this.... it can be intercepted as anything your mind takes you to.   Love it.    That's all I can say.


----------



## Euripides (Apr 19, 2012)

I love your work. Reminds me of the 'little people' pictures I'd make.

Talk about hard work, filling a large sheet of watercolor paper with ink drawn people made out of dots and lines.

I love the stark black and white.


----------

